# Oxnard, California OIS Q5 by PO?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

21 feet.





A 17-year-old girl with a knife was shot by an Oxnard police officer Friday morning after running directly at him with the weapon, authorities said.

"During the encounter, the female made a statement indicating that she wanted the officer to shoot her," stated a news release from the Oxnard Police Department.

The incident started about 6:55 a.m. when police responded to a report of a female waving a knife in a parking lot behind businesses at 480 N. Rose Ave., police said.

The girl, an Oxnard resident, was shot at 6:58 a.m. and taken by ambulance to a local hospital, where she was in critical but stable condition, police said.

The officer who shot the teen was not injured and has been with the department since April 2015 and was assigned to the patrol division. The officer has been placed on paid administrative leave as the investigation continues a step that is standard protocol for officer-involved shootings, authorities said.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a good shoot to me.

He kept backing up a lot, which he didn't need to do....however at the same time I get it, none of us wants to shoot someone, especially a teenage girl. In a perfect world another officer would've been there with less lethal, i.e. a beanbag or 40mm.

They did a good job treating her after she was shot. However when more officers got there someone should've taken the officer involved and gotten him out of the situation...sit him in a car or something....just to remove him from the situation so he can collect his thoughts.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

NEVER rely on lesser lethal weapons...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This is another situation where a partner officer would be very beneficial. One officer has the 40mm or the beanbag shotgun (not the Taser because you need to be too close) while the other officer covers with lethal, just in case.

In the situation here, it's a good shoot.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

While I understand that, LA, I’m reminded of the 40 minute dance stand off you guys did with the knife guy...all the while a victim was bleeding inside the house...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> While I understand that, LA, I'm reminded of the 40 minute dance stand off you guys did with the knife guy...all the while a victim was bleeding inside the house...


What situation was that?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Dumb kid. No discipline or common sense taught these days.

I like the bean bag gun idea. Full grown adults not so much, but for a teenage girl might have been a better application.

Then again not a cop so will defer to the officers here and their judgment.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

An attack by an armed person, who has the means to hurt you, doesn’t negate age.


----------

